# Cye...a little one-eyed wonder from Iowa City



## wookie130 (Feb 1, 2004)

Please check him out...he's at the Iowa City Animal Center, and arrived there in January. Due to a serious injury to his right eye, it had to be removed, but appears to be healing nicely. I fear that because of his appearance (although he is a very pretty boy in person, despite the eye), he'll be spending a lot of long and lonely months behind bars, and that no one will give him a chance. I got the priviledge to meet him personally last weekend, and he has such a charming and loving personality...I suspect there may be a lap cat in there somewhere. In fact I loved him so much, I regretted that I don't have room for another cat, because I would have snatched him up. Please give Cye a chance...

http://www.icanimalcenter.org/adoption/ ... 42858.html


----------



## Aonir (Aug 18, 2003)

Oh the poor kitty! Seeing a cat for its condition is cruel, I hope someone gives this sweety a chance.


----------



## wookie130 (Feb 1, 2004)

Just an update (much later...)...Cye got adopted! I'm absolutely thrilled for him and his new family. He was such a doll!


----------



## Ioana (Jul 12, 2003)

Yay that is such great news - Who could resist that sweet look on his face


----------



## ForJazz (Dec 30, 2003)

I shouldn't come into this forum, I can't have another cat and there are so many heartbreakers in here!


----------



## ShellyBear (May 24, 2004)

He looks like our Max when he was young! I am so happy he got a home.


----------



## imatarb (Jun 8, 2004)

Yay!! I'm glad this handsome fella found a new home!!

Lisa


----------



## CatAholic (May 19, 2004)

Oh, my heart just jumped when I saw Iowa City, (2hours) away! He is the type of cat that our little kitty haven(our home) here embraces. There are no "special needs" cats in our home but our babys have needs and that makes them so special. I am so thankful he has found a home. Thank the Lord for the dear hearts of his new family, what a beautiful beginning for him,  Yahhhh for Cye!
(Milo in my Avatar) had only one good eye(lost the sight due to injury when he found us) thus the split pic of his beautiful face. He was a doll too


----------



## surge (Jun 26, 2004)

yay he got adopted =P


----------

